# What is GERD?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, could someone please explain 2 me what GERD is?


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Hi Carla,Here is an excellent website that should answer your questions http://health.yahoo.com/health/centers/digestive/_101.html


----------

